# New Helmet...Deviant Carbon



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

Finally got my specialized deviant carbon in. This helmet is sick, extremely light, specialized has done and awsome job with the graphics and the detail in helmet. The retention system in the helmet is great, makes for a snug fit. The inside is very comfortable with all the padding and the strap has padding for your chin. The many vents are awsome to keep you cool. This helmet is worth every penny.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

very nice indeed. Looks like great ventilation for the summer months.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That looks so awesome! I may have to compare this one with the TLD I will be buying here soon.


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

So much lighter then the TLD


----------



## MTB_Sam (Jan 17, 2004)

looks awsome! how much $$$$$$$$?
-sam


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll keep my D2 thanks.

As long as your stoked on it...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

is that the berecloth model?
check back in with a report after a good solid crash please.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yea I saw a small report about that helmet in Decline but it looks even sweeter in your pics....very nice bro. 

P.S. what was the $$$ ?


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

its the team color, the retail price is like $350 for carbon but im not sure, Ie.p it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

konabiker said:


> I'll keep my D2 thanks.
> 
> As long as your stoked on it...


Im with you for 350 my d2 is the only helmet


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

hottest helmet iv ever seen


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

wow very nice​


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Oct 11, 2005)

I am guessing that is the lightest and best ventilated full face ever. What do you guys think?
Is there anywhere online to get one besides the specialized website?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

weird urban decay going on....looks cool


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

The helmets will be out in mid october.


----------



## VPSer (Jun 22, 2004)

I got to check one out in person a few weeks ago it is a great looking helmet. It seemed much lighter than my 661 carbon. The problem I had with it was that when I put it on it was like wearing my cross country lid(which I dont do much any more). It was pretty uncomfortable it pinched my head in a few spots and the padding was pretty thin(like a cc helmet). Before you make a descision to buy one, try one on. If you are like me it might not be for you. I'll definitly keep the 661, it is a bit heavier and hotter but it feels like much better to me.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Oct 11, 2005)

I do like wearing my full face lid, but there is no way i can do a few hours of heavy pedaling with it on, especially in the summer. Thats why i want a full face that ventillates like a cross country helmet. 

I got so bad with the habbit of getting crazy with my cross country lid that i finally got bit and did this on saturday. bunch of stitches inside my lip, almost broke the helmet in half, and in my daze i actually got a nasty burn on my leg from the brake rotor(long downhill)

With a regular full face, i cant pedal a flat or slight down section without fogging up my eye protection, hyperventalating, and feeling like my head is in a suana.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

Ouch to the picture above, look like you might "need" this helmet.

Good lookin lid, most of the specialized riding gear fits pretty well, so I'm sure it's pretty comfy.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Demoed the fiberglass version of the helmet not too long ago. It's way light, and it's well ventilated. I like it a lot. The fit is also very snug and secure. I'll be EPing one for sure.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Sweet! I'm glad to hear the 'glass version is also way light. There was no way I could afford the carbon, but the other is within reach.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

How does it fit on your head? Does the mouth/ching guard in the front tilt downward and create a really open feel? 

Just curious...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i think its like every helmet out there

thats a damn nice looking bucket


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

sick sick


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

i tried on a deviant carbon at a bike shop and it was pretty sweet. fit super nice and was really light.

downside was when they wanted 50 bucks over msrp. 400 bones is steep.


----------



## MtN BkR90 (Aug 19, 2005)

I just ordered my fiberglass deviant last week, should be comen in soon. I cant wait


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

MtN BkR90 said:


> I just ordered my fiberglass deviant last week, should be comen in soon. I cant wait


Could I ask you where you ordered it from?


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

family owns a bike shop


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

BigBadHucker said:


> family owns a bike shop


That's not really very fair!! How do us workin' folk afford something like that? I got a thread going looking for info on a 661 carbon helmet, that's about my price range. Either way, that is one of the sweetest helmets that I have ever seen, in any sport. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Oct 11, 2005)

I picked up a fiberglass one last week, 

It is really nice, it does fit/feel like a cross country lid, but the ventalation is many times better than any other full face i have ever worn. I could actually do an all day ride with it on. But the bottom line is that i still want to take it off when i am climbing. The top of the helmet still ventilates like a CC lid, but there is no getting around the fact that the face shield reflects your breathing. 

We had the bike shop weigh a carbon version and a fiberglass version. 40grams different in favor of the carbon. That little tid bit sold me on the fiberglass version in a heart beat.

I wanted to get the black/flames paint job, but when you are trying to stay cool, its not good to wear a black helmet. I got the silver/scalloped instead.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I ordered my Fiberglass one about 3 days ago in the Black Flames style. Glad to hear great things about it, it seems like it'll be perfect for me. Super stoked to hear it only weighs 40 grams less than the Carbon version!


----------



## NewBiker90 (Jan 26, 2005)

I ordered mine with the black flames : )


----------

